# PARQUE INFANTIL DE CHICLAYO



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

LLAMADO AHORA "PARQUE DE DIVERSIONES"



















































































































































































































































































































































































Para crear este thread necesitaba de niños o niñas, agradesco a Rocio Pinedo Vera que haya sacado sus sobrinas, aunque no se si habrá sido molestia, sirvio para completar este thread aunque falto tiempo para ir a mas sitios de ese parque urbano infantil, gracias "Chio" por completar fotos para el thread de nuestro "parque infantil.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy agradable el parque. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Se ve bastante bien, muy cuidado. Lo unico es que los juegos para los niños están un poco oxidados...y a lo mejor no es muy bueno para ellos.

Saludos!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Agradable...*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy bonito el parque, yo solo he ido como 2 veces... Sera porque cuando lo inauguraron yo ya no era un niño lol


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Se ve bien, no se porque no lo visité cuando estuve por allá, en que parte de la ciudad queda Cibert?


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Súper lindo el parque...gracias por postear tus fotos.

Saludos...


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Se ve bien, no se porque no lo visité cuando estuve por allá, en que parte de la ciudad queda Cibert?


Queda practicamente al frente del Gran Hotel Chiclayo (el cual se logra ver en la foto), en la Av. Salaverry camino al estadio...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy chèvere el parque.... me gusta como aprovechas las àreas para proporcionar verdor... eso es vida.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah qué feliz. Se ve que es un lugar agradable .


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me he llevado una muy grata sorpresa ! Que bonito parque, y parece tener buena área. Sabes que área tiene o aproximadamente al menos??? Se ve bien equipado con todo tipo de elementos para un esparcimiento pasivo y activo para toda edad.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Lindo Parque Chiclayano, felicitaciones Cibert eres de los pocos foristas que haz posteado fotos de diferentes puntos de la Ciudad de la Amistad.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

muy lindo el parque... una de las fotos que más me gustó fue una donde se veia la calle que lucía limpia y bonita, saludos.


----------



## Jorxe (Aug 15, 2007)

Lindo parque, es creo el mas grande en medio de la ciudad.

Ojala hicieran arreglos en el parque metropolitano que esta a un costado del aeropuerto, al otro lado de la autopista a CHongoyape.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

q bonito, 

cuando nos invitan?


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

arequipaperu said:


> q bonito,
> 
> cuando nos invitan?


el parque es infantil  jeje nah! tienes razón, se ve bien para pasar una tarde amena y sacar nuestra alma de niños xD :horse:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Lindo parque, está enfrente del hotel, gracias a tí a las personas que han posado para las fotos, Rocío y sus niñas.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muy bonito parque, lo malo que como en todo el Perú los cercan para conservalos mejor y que no sean usados por actividades de mal vivir.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy lindo el Parque¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Se ve bastante amplio el parque. Muy bueno!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Que bonito parque


----------

